# Boarding Process and Seating for 42 Pennsylvanian in Pittsburgh



## Brenda (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all,

I purchased a business class ticket for the 42 Pennsylvanian, I'll be going from Pittsburgh to Philadelphia. I wanted to know if there's any sort of check-in for business class, and if business class boards early (in my experience some don't get early boarding). I was also wondering, is business class on the Pennsylvanian is 2x2 or 2x1? Thank you so much!


----------



## jis (Mar 1, 2018)

Business Class is 2x2. The last time I took it from Pittsburgh there was nothing special about boarding Business Class. Just went with the flow of the crowd.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 1, 2018)

It has been a long time since I took this train from Pittsburgh to Harrisburg, but back then the group just streamed out to the cars. Sometimes I connected from the CL.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 1, 2018)

This is one of those routes where BC is not really worth the increased price, youll be just as comfortable in Coach.(If going on to NYP it's worth it IMO).


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 1, 2018)

Boarding is not especially organized. Waiting room is downstairs from track level. Stairs, elevator and escalator (when operational) lead up to the "gate" where there are a handful of seats. Sign says passengers not allowed beyond doorway until announcement is made but people routinely wait just outside (if one can stand the smoking area). Often Business Class passengers are summoned to board early, up to 30 minutes in before departure. The car is on the front of the train so there's walk. Do agree BC may not be as worthwhile on the Pennsylvanian than others, but often you can get two seats to yourself when less crowded (west of Harrisburg, at least). And note that tickets, boarding passes, phones or whatever are not checked until train leaves, so no need to show at the gate.


----------



## daybeers (Mar 2, 2018)

PaTrainFan said:


> The car is on the front of the train so there's walk.


Aren't all BC cars located on the rear of trains now?


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 2, 2018)

Last few times I have ridden the Pennsylvanian the Business Class Car has been on the front. Riding it again this weekend, so we'll see if it's different, but I doubt it.



daybeers said:


> PaTrainFan said:
> 
> 
> > The car is on the front of the train so there's walk.
> ...


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 2, 2018)

Is Business Class on the Pennsylvanian an AM1 or AM2? If its an AM1 wouldn't you get better views and the same amount of space just booking coach and boarding an Amfleet II? For those who don't know, Amfleet IIs are long distance coaches with bigger windows than the Amfleet Is and the same space as business class. The Pennsylvanian operates with a mixed consist of Amfleet Is and Amfleet IIs.


----------



## jis (Mar 2, 2018)

I have more recently ridden the Palmetto which shares consist with the Pennsylvanian. On that trip BC was a Capstone Amfleet I ex-Metroliner.

For AGR members the advantage of BC is the additional TQPs. Also it tends have a slightly lower proportion of noisy riff-raff, but that to a large extent can be luck of the draw on the day of travel.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 2, 2018)

The Business Class car on the Pennsylvanian is Amfleet I. Small windows for sure.



cpotisch said:


> Is Business Class on the Pennsylvanian an AM1 or AM2? If its an AM1 wouldn't you get better views and the same amount of space just booking coach and boarding an Amfleet II? For those who don't know, Amfleet IIs are long distance coaches with bigger windows than the Amfleet Is and the same space as business class. The Pennsylvanian operates with a mixed consist of Amfleet Is and Amfleet IIs.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 4, 2018)

PaTrainFan said:


> The Business Class car on the Pennsylvanian is Amfleet I. Small windows for sure.
> 
> 
> cpotisch said:
> ...


Yeah, so you’ll get bigger windows and the same seating and legroom as in Business Class just by booking coach and boarding a car with only one vestibule.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 9, 2018)

IMO there isn’t much scenery wise on the Pennsylvanian. Just the curve.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 10, 2018)

I always enjoy going through the Alleghenies mountains, the curve, crossing the Susquehanna.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 10, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> IMO there isn’t much scenery wise on the Pennsylvanian. Just the curve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


That's the 'Horseshoe Curve' right? What's so great about it? Isn't it just farmland?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 10, 2018)

It is in the sides of the Appalachian Mountains before Altoona.


----------



## jis (Mar 10, 2018)

Before Altoona eastbound. After Altoona westbound.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 10, 2018)

It may not have the stunning views of the Rockies or the Olympic Mountains or the awe-inspiring panoramas of the Pacific Ocean, but it is a nice ride, especially in the fall through the Alleghenies. Not to mention it is one of the few Amtrak trains that, generally speaking, runs on time or darn close to it. But, as you clearly state, it is a matter of opinion.



Acela150 said:


> IMO there isn’t much scenery wise on the Pennsylvanian. Just the curve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 10, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> It is in the sides of the Appalachian Mountains before Altoona.


Oooohhhh. Yeah, that's pretty nice.


----------

